# Les Paul pick up rings



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has a good reference for a place to order pick up rings - I have a 1971 Custom with a cracked (stock) ring in the next position. Thinking of ordering aftermarket metal/gold colored rings - curved bottom required - lots of options on line, though I'm reading horror stories about having to bend plastic rings, and pre-curved metal rings that don't fit very well - anyone had experience with this?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Jim, have you looked at the rings from WD Music?

* WD Music Products - METAL HUMBUCKER RING LOW CURVED - GOLD

* WD Music Products - METAL HUMBUCKER RING HIGH CURVED - GOLD

Allparts has them too, granted I've only used their flat bottom ones.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for the great info - bluesician, did those stew-mac rings have the right curve in them?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I got new ones for my Les Paul --a long time ago-the curved ones were easy to find--then more recently when I was modding my LP Copy I couldn't find curved ones--so I bought the straight ones and using an exacto knife and file I added my own curve--didn't do it perfectly--but got it close.

Of course metal ones would be more difficult--and also more costly if you mess up


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

Stew-Mac has some great Trade Secret videos. Here's a link ot Dan Erlewine showing how to fit Les Paul pickup rings. 

How to fit a Les Paul pickup ring to the curved top | stewmac.com


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

lovetoplay said:


> Stew-Mac has some great Trade Secret videos. Here's a link ot Dan Erlewine showing how to fit Les Paul pickup rings.
> 
> How to fit a Les Paul pickup ring to the curved top | stewmac.com


I measured mine the same way--and didn't do the exact same process to make the curves--but there is some similarity


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

hey thanks for the input! I found a site called 'guitar parts factory' that sells these gold/metal/archtop-LesPaul/in pairs/with screws...too good to be true? Placed my order yesterday ....I'll post again when they arrive....thanks!
Jim


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

James said:


> hey thanks for the input! I found a site called 'guitar parts factory' that sells these gold/metal/archtop-LesPaul/in pairs/with screws...too good to be true? Placed my order yesterday ....I'll post again when they arrive....thanks!
> Jim


Jim, is that this site?
Guitar Metal Humbucker Rings

This fellow has great service and shipping is quick. Mostly re-sells Allparts stuff, along with genuine Fender parts along with a good selection of pickups. 

The rings will likely come in the original Allparts packaging.


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

yes, that's the site - tracking info says the rings should be here early next week .... i'll post pics


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

Les Paul pickup rings - saga continues - finally got my rings from the USA - ordered in January - tracking showed them entering Canada in January - finally reached my mail box March 1st! And they are significantly taller than the original ones! Darn it----I'll have to take some dremel lessons and shave them down. I did install them anyway - just to see - funny, too - they came with new gold screws, and two of the screw heads just twisted off as I was installing them into the mahogany body (screws made out of cheese ? or something very soft anyway!)
So i'll take the guitar apart again and modify the new rings .....


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

James said:


> Les Paul pickup rings - saga continues - finally got my rings from the USA - ordered in January - tracking showed them entering Canada in January - finally reached my mail box March 1st! And they are significantly taller than the original ones! Darn it----I'll have to take some dremel lessons and shave them down. I did install them anyway - just to see - funny, too - they came with new gold screws, and two of the screw heads just twisted off as I was installing them into the mahogany body (screws made out of cheese ? or something very soft anyway!)
> So i'll take the guitar apart again and modify the new rings .....


James, just a word of caution, if you use a Dremel to shorten them, just be careful to keep things level... You don't want a wavy bottom on your new rings. I'm not suggesting you can't do it, it's just that, I know that I would not be able to keep a flat bottom 

I don't know how much height needs to be removed from the new rings, but consider using a coarse sandpaper on a flat surface to sand away the height. Just an idea.


----------



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks for the words of caution ! I work with a lot of very mechanical people who also advised me that a dremel may not be the best way to go either - I bit the bullet and ordered some cream colored (plastic) replacements from Long and McQuade on line. (I think the gold metal ones actually looked a little too "garish" on the guitar anyway) So i'll wait for the plastic ones now...

Some people say to install them slowly, tighten the screws over a few days, and they will (slowly) curve nicely into shape...others say nibble away at them with fret-pullers and sand paper to create the curve ----- suggestions on this process? Thanks, Jim

(I've learned ...I think....that the tall rings (1/2" on the backside of the bridge ring) are referred to as 'vintage') The bridge ring that came off my 1971 guitar is only 3/8" tall on the backside.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I can see why people have trouble with pickup rings, I don't think any two are manufactured the same. Was in L & M the other day looking at an LP Standard and I would say there was close to 1/8" gap between the body and the centre of the pickup rings on this guitar.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I can see why people have trouble with pickup rings, I don't think any two are manufactured the same. Was in L & M the other day looking at an LP Standard and I would say there was close to 1/8" gap between the body and the centre of the pickup rings on this guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's worse if you have a 70's Ibanez--they are a different size completely--and it's difficult to find the right size--even online--and they get expensive


----------



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

Well the new cream coloured rings are installed- came in Gibson packages thru Long and McQuade - They fit perfectly- came out of the packages with perfectly flat bottoms, then once you screw them into place they easily bend the 1/8 " or so required. Hey, if I can do it....
I did come up with gold screws to use with the new cream rings (thanks Canadian Tire). Bought this guitar new in Victoria 1971 - it came with black rings and gold covers - I still have the original stuff (pick guard in storage too). This guitar also has the knobs and tuning heads switched over from a 1961 Les Paul which I don't have any more - and a friend back in the 70's made me the cool metal switch knob - i think it's a copy of a Gretsch strap lock knob. He made it at home on his lathe.- charged me 5.00 in 1975.
I have some pictures ....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've seen a guy set up a piece of sandpaper with the proper radius on a rubber block and just sand the radius into the bottom.


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)




----------

